# Tecumseh AH-520 / HSK parts interchang(e)ability?



## rohmell (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello to all on the forum,
I have two Tecumseh AH-520 engines, one came from a Toro S-140 and the other one came from a Toro S-200.

I would like to add electric start to these engines.

Both have a cutout in them where it looks like an electric starter would be able to be installed.
The flywheel on both engines do not have the ring gear for a starter to mesh with, so I would need a replacement flywheel.

I have seen some auction sites that sell HSK-600 flywheels with the ring gear on them.

Does anyone know if the HSK-600 flywheel will work on a AH-520 engine as far as magnet location/timing, etc is concerned, and will the engine run the same as it would with its original flywheel?

If so, then If I do get an HSK-600 flywheel installed, and a AH-520 starter, will the starter gear teeth mesh properly with the flywheel, in other words are the ring gear on the HSK-600 flywheel the same as the ring gear on an AH-520?

The reason that I am looking at the HSK-600 flywheels is because I have never seen a ring-geared AH-520 flywheel for sale at a reasonable price.

Clearly, I will need an AH-520 starter due to the mounting for the starter is different than the HSK-600.

PS: I have seen it spelled both ways, so I don't know which is correct, thus the parentheses.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

I really don't see where what your doing would work. My suggestion would to be buying the right parts unless you will end up tying more monies into the machine that what its worth. The other problem is that you go ahead with trying to go the cheaper way and if your like me, you will end up spending more monies and time than had you went the right way in the first place.


----------

